# Belt holster for CZ-75 BD Police W/level 2 retention?



## Sportdog7 (Feb 22, 2012)

Asked this question on another forum and was told no holster was available So I thought if anyone would know the answer would be found here. Guys theirs no way I want to even try an IWB with the CZ-75 BD Police what belt style holster with level 2 retention works? I'm worried the trigger guard has been changed and I don't know if it will affect the fit. I don't think holsters that fit the 75 will fit the 75BD Police due to the larger trigger guard . Any help on this would be great.


----------



## Sportdog7 (Feb 22, 2012)

Found out the Blackhawk Sportster Serpa level II paddle holster made for the Beretta 92/96 fits the CZ-75BD. Bought it and so far really like it.


----------



## spcfowler18 (May 6, 2014)

Is this for concealed carry, range use, or Duty use?


----------



## Sportdog7 (Feb 22, 2012)

I generally use my Bersa BP-9cc for C.C. but the CZ with this holster could be also used for C.C. during fall, winter & early spring especially if a heavy jacket is worn. But my main use will be at the range.


----------



## spcfowler18 (May 6, 2014)

Check out the biachi cruiser. You can use it for multiple guns which makes it great for range use with out all the floppyness of those cheap uncle mike's holsters.









there's also falco holsters. they make levels 1-3 for czs in leather, kydex, and nylon all for good prices for anything from duty to range and ccw use. I've ordersed a few of their holsters. All were great quality good price and almost all of their holsters are availible for cz's.
http://www.falcoholsters.com/


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

spcfowler18 said:


> Check out the biachi cruiser. You can use it for multiple guns which makes it great for range use with out all the floppyness of those cheap uncle mike's holsters.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## spcfowler18 (May 6, 2014)

No, I prefer OWB in a leather pancake holster. IWB holster are great for some, but until very recently my waist band was a little too full of all the extra me to carry IWB comfortably. I just lost 30 lbs in the last four months and my sp2022 is getting a little hard to carry OTW so I ordered an Alien Gear holster to give IWB a try.


----------



## Sportdog7 (Feb 22, 2012)

spcfowler18 said:


> No, I prefer OWB in a leather pancake holster. IWB holster are great for some, but until very recently my waist band was a little too full of all the extra me to carry IWB comfortably. I just lost 30 lbs in the last four months and my sp2022 is getting a little hard to carry OTW so I ordered an Alien Gear holster to give IWB a try.


 I have and use the Alien Gear IWB your gonna like it!! I C.C. my Bersa BP-9cc with that holster and I'm a big person, its a very well built IWB and its so comfortable. I was considering a crossbreed but I have a retired Army ranger friend that recommended the Alien Gear, he's had a few other brands of IWB holsters over the years and he was right about this holster. Its a great IWB holster.


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

spcfowler18 said:


> No, I prefer OWB in a leather pancake holster. IWB holster are great for some, but until very recently my waist band was a little too full of all the extra me to carry IWB comfortably. I just lost 30 lbs in the last four months and my sp2022 is getting a little hard to carry OTW so I ordered an Alien Gear holster to give IWB a try.


Well first, good for you on the weight loss! Congrats. I hear the AG is good stuff and have considered ording for myself. I'll be interested to know what you think of it.


----------



## spcfowler18 (May 6, 2014)

I'll post a review after I get to test it, but it will probably be a few weeks. I called the company about it and they said they have been getting so much unexpected publicity that their four man crew could keep up with all the orders they were getting. They hired so more guys, but they get the leather from an old fashion style tanner and he wasn't equipped for all the leather orders they have been placing either. They have it worked out now and are trying to work through the back log. They are about four weeks out. I should have my holster in a week or two. Can't wait!


----------



## Sportdog7 (Feb 22, 2012)

I know when I ordered mine about 1-1/2yrs. ago the wait was just over 2 weeks. But a friend ordered his in late Jan. this year and waited just over a month. The demand for this holster has been amazing due too the quality of materials and the low price of this IWB holster when compared to other IWB holsters.


----------

